# Motoren mit Isolierten Lagern



## Balou (13 September 2004)

Moin

hab heute Erfahren das man bei Motoren die an FU's (schon wieder der)  :lol:   hängen und größer als 55kW sind die B-Lager Seite ein Isoliertes Lager haben sollte.

Warum ist dies so?

Konnte mir Leider niemand bei uns Erklären.  :evil: 

Besten Dank

MfG Balou


----------



## Zottel (13 September 2004)

Durch Induktion und kapazitive Einkopplung kommt es zu einer Spannung zwischen Rotor und Stator/Gehäuse. Um den kapazitiven Anteil wegzubekommen, müßten sogar beide Lager isoliert werden. Der kapazitive Anteil nimmt mit der Schaltfrequnz zu. Die liegt bei modernen Geräten meist höher als bei älteren.
Strom über die Lager rauht durch Funkenerosion die Laufflächen auf.
Abhilfe schaffen du/dt-Filter und/oder Gleichtaktfilter.


----------



## Kurt (16 September 2004)

Mein Infostand ist auch so wie Zottel schreibt.

Also: 
oft ist die Ursache für kaputte Lager, eine hohe Copperfrequenz oder die Sauereien die der FU macht.

kurt


----------



## edi (16 September 2004)

Hallo ,

habe mal bei skf nachgesehen , scheint eine ganz gute Erklärung zu sein .
http://evolution.skf.com/de/article.asp?articleID=347

edi


----------

